

I was wrong - Snowden is no traitor - nqureshi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/richard-cohen-edward-snowden-is-no-traitor/2013/10/21/f9d2ae5a-3a74-11e3-a94f-b58017bfee6c_story.html

======
GuerraEarth
we can only ask the author of this article if he has ever heard of Halliburton
and if so, why he would have ever gone down the Cheney garden path in the
first place

